# My battery is getting drained from amp, what to do



## bigLINCOLN77

Ok, I have a problem, my car's battery keeps dying, and I know why. I am running 1200watts out of my battery for my amp, and that equals 100 amps, and that is way more than my alternator can't put out. I thought about adding another battery, but that would make no sense, it would still use the same amount of power from the two batteries as from one. It doesn't matter if I have 10 batteries, my alt. still has to charge them. So it will give me no more power. 

And as far as a cap goes, the cap would just give the subs straight power, but that does nothing good for my problem. I'm not trying to improve S.Q, I just don't want my battery to keep on dying. What can I do? Am I correct?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by bigLINCOLN77_@Oct 29 2003, 07:13 PM
> *ok, I have a problem, my cars battery keeps dieing, and I know why, I am running 1200watts out of my battery for my amp, and that equals to 100 amps, and that is way more then my alternator can't put out. I thought about adding another battery, but that would make no sense, it would still use the same amount of power from the two batteries as of one, it doesn't matter if i have 10 batteries, my alt. still has to charge them. so it will give me no more power. and as far as a cap goes, the cap would just give the subs straight power, but that does nothing good for my problem, I'm not trying to improve S.Q, I just dont want my battery to keepon dieing, what can I do,,,,, am i correct?*


 I'm running an 1800 watt amp pushing two 15, 2 -6x9's, and 2-6's and it don't kill my battery.....I also have a cap.

I would first make sure you have a good battery......

Then I would buy or take it to someone that has an analyzer to determine what is killing your shit. Don't start spending $$ until you determine what the problem even is.....otherwise you're just chasing your tail!!

L8


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

i have the same problem in my 79 lincoln. ive got a pioneer 520 watt 4-ch and 2 760 watt 2 channels. so a little over 2000 watts. ive got a cap and a big ass international battery. dont know the cranking amps on it, but its the same size as a hydro battery. ive got a autometer volt meter hooked up and the volts drop to like 11-11.5 when you crank it up. should i get another battery, another batt and a bigger alternator or what?


----------



## S10laynframe

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 29 2003, 07:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Oct 29 2003, 07:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bigLINCOLN77_@Oct 29 2003, 07:13 PM
> *ok, I have a problem, my cars battery keeps dieing, and I know why, I am running 1200watts out of my battery for my amp, and that equals to 100 amps, and that is way more then my alternator can't put out. I thought about adding another battery, but that would make no sense, it would still use the same amount of power from the two batteries as of one, it doesn't matter if i have 10 batteries, my alt. still has to charge them. so it will give me no more power. and as far as a cap goes, the cap would just give the subs straight power, but that does nothing good for my problem, I'm not trying to improve S.Q, I just dont want my battery to keepon dieing, what can I do,,,,, am i correct?*





PLANETGETLOW said:


> I'm running an 1800 watt amp pushing two 15, 2 -6x9's, and 2-6's and it don't kill my battery.....I also have a cap.
> 
> I would first make sure you have a good battery......
> 
> Then I would buy or take it to someone that has an analyzer to determine what is killing your shit. Don't start spending $$ until you determine what the problem even is.....otherwise you're just chasing your tail!!
> 
> L8


Yes, but what 1800W amp? A boss LoL??


This doesn't say much. It's all about the amperage, and for the previous questions, don't waste money on a cap, you need a new alternator first. Believe me.

Also, checking connections from the alternator to battery, or even upgrading to 4 AWG wire from alt to bat, can boost stock performance


----------



## ssdrop64

instead of hooking the power cable to the battery connect it directly to the altenator but don't run a fuse it slows the power down.


----------



## PS2MODCHIP

IS UR REMOTE WIRE HOOKED UP RIGHT


----------



## bigLINCOLN77

how can you have your remote wire hooked up rong???


----------



## 77monte4pumps

how about you quit playing the system with the car not running?? thatd help save your battery right there


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by bigLINCOLN77_@Oct 31 2003, 10:28 PM
> *how can you have your remote wire hooked up rong???*


 if you hook a remote wire to a constant source it will constantly drain


----------



## PS2MODCHIP

yah make sure the remote isnt touchin the wire that goes to the battery i've seen people do that b4 and wonder y there battery drains


----------



## Jordan

First, throw on a high output alternator on there. After that, buy you a battery for your car, and a seperate battery for your amp. Run the remote from the cd player to the remote on the amp. The seperate battery for you amp, hide it in the trunk and run a straight wire from the 12+ to the 12+ on the amp, and a straight wire from the ground of the amp to the frame of the car. If it is under the car and on the frame, silicone it to prevent water from contacting it. Make sure your remote has no bare spots in the wire under the carpet and contacting metal, this can cause your battery to drain. But if your battery is constantly draining, start the car, let it run, and pull the positive cable off of the battery. DO NOT LET IT TOUCH METAL!!!!! When you pull the positive off, the car should keep running. All the battery does is help start the car, the alternator is what mostly keeps the car running. When you pull the cable off the battery, if the car dies, your alternator is bad, if the car keeps running, your alternator is good.


----------



## bigLINCOLN77

I am now thinking about adding a power cap to the system, from what I was told it makes a big difference


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by bigLINCOLN77_@Nov 4 2003, 04:47 PM
> *I am now thinking about adding a power cap to the system, from what I was told it makes a big difference*


 yeah.. put a 1 farad cap on a 1200 watt amp and youll have more problems.


----------



## bigLINCOLN77

more problems?


----------



## Mac2118

make sure that your remote wire is connected to your remote turn on on your HU, that way your amps will only turn on when your hu is on.. 

if your amp is pulling more amps than your alt can put out, then it pulls the rest out of the battery.. so picking up another battery if you have a chance, go for it... get either 2ga or 0ga wire from the 1st batt, to the 2nd batt.. don't forget to fuse all of the wires... 

also, upgrade your bat to ground, engine block to ground, transmission to ground... and also positive batt to alt... that'll help increase the effeciency of your electrical system


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by bigLINCOLN77_@Nov 5 2003, 09:23 PM
> *more problems?*


 yeah. more problems.... a cap is only good if you got enough to feed your amps... youd need exactly 1.2 farad or more.... but a cap isnt gonna help you


do what these other dudes have said and look into getting a bigger alternator/newer battery/possible secondary battery first providing you have the amp hooked up properly

btw your supposed to replace your cars battery every 5 years... thats also not taking into consideration the abuse a high powered stereo can put onto one


----------



## Tinkerer

77monte4pumps said:


> yeah. more problems.... a cap is only good if you got enough to feed your amps... youd need exactly 1.2 farad or more.... but a cap isnt gonna help you
> 
> 
> do what these other dudes have said and look into getting a bigger alternator/newer battery/possible secondary battery first providing you have the amp hooked up properly
> 
> btw your supposed to replace your cars battery every 5 years... thats also not taking into consideration the abuse a high powered stereo can put onto one


Better yet, install a solenoid between your battery and the auto wiring. Run 12v+ line from the positive post on your battery to a switch in the car and then back to the solenoid. Run a 12v - wire from the battery to the solenoid. You now have a "Master" switch that you will have to turn on to crank and operate the vehicle with the sound system. No way the amps can drain the battery\batteries if you remember to turn the "Master" off every time you leave the vehicle.


----------



## timminschris597

77monte4pumps said:


> if you hook a remote wire to a constant source it will constantly drain


I'm running 1500watts amp and 1,000 watt 2 to 4ohm sub and my car is running but than my battery voltage drops.New battery to.So what should I do.


----------



## timminschris597

timminschris597 said:


> I'm running 1500watts amp and 1,000 watt 2 to 4ohm sub and my car is running but than my battery voltage drops.New battery to.So what should I do.


Oh and my amp is hooked up to a 12v toggle switch for on or off.


----------

